# [SOLVED] Does a switch permit file sharing?



## Cheechat (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi - you all must see the same question so many times. I searched but couldn't find an answer. I will be connecting two computers to the internet thru a switch. Does a switch let the two computers share files?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, first off, what's the total network configuration? If you're trying to share an internet connection, that won't work with a simple switch. There's no issue in sharing files/printers through a switch, but it's not as simple as that. You can share files between two computers with a simple crossover cable.


----------



## Cheechat (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm using a Qwest Actiontec GT701-wg broadband modem. I just bought a 5 port switch. I'm going to connect the modem to the switch at the 'uplink' jack and two computers to the switch thru ethernet cable. The two computers are 40 feet apart. I'm starting to realize that it isn't that important to file share directly. I can just use a flash drive to transfer info, or unplug my external hard drive and plug it into my other computer. I was just wondering if, when I get the network set up, will my computers be able to browse each other's contents thru the switch? I've never done this before or checked out anyone else's network situation. Will my computers show another drive letter like it did when I plugged in the external hard drive? Just being curious.

I'm sitting on my hands all antsy to get going tomorrow to the computer store which is closed today here in South Dakota. All I need is an ethernet card and 3 feet of ethernet cable.  It's like Christmas when I was a child. I'm really fired up about doing my first ever network.

Thank you kindly for your advice. BTW, can I import my own smiley?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It should work just fine, the switch will allow file/print sharing on the entire internal network.


----------

